
New Package, Laravel Sent Emails - dcblogdev
https://github.com/dcblogdev/laravel-sent-emails
======
dcblogdev
I've released a new package to automatically collect emails as they are sent
using events and store them in a database. The package also provides a clean
UI to display the emails.

